# Leviton Surge Protecting Outlet



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone was using these? I was looking at the 5280, for one of my duplex outlets by the stand. My sub is in a spot that makes it tough to get to the surge protector, so I figured replacing the outlet and plugging it in direct was the best move.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For what you pay for that receptacle you would be far better off using one of these Triplite Isobar units. It costs about the same and gives you better protection as well as noise filters.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, thats pretty nice.


----------

